# Combustion chamber prep for turbo, 300whp Bluebird engine.



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I unfortunatley have never had the pleasure of looking a SR20DET cylinder head(*sobs*). How good are they, do they need work to reduce hotspots? All edges radiused,good blending, no unengaged sparkplug threads??? If you guys cannot already tell, A BB swap is hopefully in my future. My goal is 300whp..for now. I'm just wondering how much and what has to be done to the engine(not talking turbo size..yet) to obtaing this goal.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *I unfortunatley have never had the pleasure of looking a SR20DET cylinder head(*sobs*). How good are they, do they need work to reduce hotspots? All edges radiused,good blending, no unengaged sparkplug threads??? If you guys cannot already tell, A BB swap is hopefully in my future. My goal is 300whp..for now. I'm just wondering how much and what has to be done to the engine(not talking turbo size..yet) to obtaing this goal. *


Fortunatly, for only 300 hp, not a thing, don't even bother to crack the valve cover if the motor is in good shape, all you need is the right turbo, manifold and engine managment and you are good for 300 easy, super easy.

Mike


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Mike,

Thank you very much. I am glad to here that. Any sugestions for turbo, manifold, and management(I would like/need to stay OBD II, Damn Vermont)


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

For 300 whp, you'll need bigger than the t28 which comes off of the GTi-R motors. A t28 will get you upper 200's, but I don't think anyone has done 300 yet with a t28 (though it might happen soon with a new intake manifold). There is a company, www.o2induction.com which makes an intake manifold for the SR which has dyno'd at around 50+ whp over the stock intake manifold on a big turbo car. The GT2835? turbo will get you to 300 I think. Pretty sure it's a dual ball bearing turbo which spools instantly, but it cust mucho money. There's also the GT 3037 which is even bigger and probably costs more but I think it supports over 400. The most t3/t4 hybirds are very popular and will get you there no sweat. That's what most of the se-r guys are using right now. I'd say the GT turbos are better as they are a new design and have the ball bearings, etc. but they also cost a ton more. With the t3/t4, by choosing the appropriate trim and A/R housing size, you can get the characteristics you want as far as power and spool up are concerned. Anywayz, there's a ton of info on se-r.net (in the archives), sr20deforum.com and probably in this forum too somewhere (just joined). As far as fuel and managment, I think 50lb injectors, Cobra Maf, and JWT ecu will do just fine. Oh yeah, a bigger fuel pump such as the Walbro 255lh or a 300zx TT pump will be necessary too.

Khiem


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *Mike,
> 
> Thank you very much. I am glad to here that. Any sugestions for turbo, manifold, and management(I would like/need to stay OBD II, Damn Vermont) *


Easyest would be to put an F-Max stage 2 turbo kit on it which includes the JWT fuel managment. If you run JWT S3 cams and advance the exhaust cam 2.5 degrees and retard the intake 2.5 degrees and use a TO4E 50 trim compressor with a 76 trim T31 turbine in a .82 housing, with the right fuel you can be right around 400 hp with the stock BB bottom end!


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks for the info guys.
Mike your way sounds pretty damn good to me, It will be on the top of my considerations list. If I go that way, does it mean that I could sell the turbo stuff off of the BB motor, or better yet maybe find a BB with the turbo stuff striped(less money I imagine)


----------

